# Stereolab



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

One of my favorite bands over the last 15 years.
As far as lyrics, very intellectual. They have many different
styles and sometimes are "spotty" in that there are about 25%
of their output that I would not want someone to hear as a
first introduction because it would totally give the wrong impression
as to why I like them.

Here are a few favorites:






The Extension Trip






Check and Double Check

They also sing in French sometimes. A lot of dual female vocals
parts going on at the same time on some songs.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I like their more lush stuff











Saw them live after release of Emperor Tomato Ketchup - still one of my best live music experiences


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I very much remember Super Falling Star from their first album Peng. It was quite a popular track at university in the early 90s.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

My favorite Stereolab album is "Margerien Eclipse" because all the tracks are brilliant:angel:


----------

